# Help requested in upgrading my grinder



## kangxi (Oct 31, 2017)

Well, it's time to upgrade from the old Spong no2. It's done sterling service but I'm getting lazy. I've read plenty of surveys of grinders but none of the lists mention my specific requirements (although reading the sticky at the head of this forum helped me to identify what I was after).

I'd like to buy an electric burr grinder which only needs to do a batch of around 50g of roast beans each day. I use the beans mostly in a clever l dripper, and occasionally a french press. I'd like a machine that doesn't retain ground coffee inside it and requires a minimum of cleaning.

Can anybody recommend something to meet those specs? I'll consider prices later.

TIA,

Kangxi


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Budget would be good first so people can recommend certain grinders.


----------



## kangxi (Oct 31, 2017)

Jony said:


> Budget would be good first so people can recommend certain grinders.


Well, I'm fairly flexible and can probably argue or bully myself into any decision (although I would rule out anything too cheap - my new Ikawa would just sneer at it). Lets say first choice up to £300 but could go higher if the case warrants it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There are a lot of grinders that would fit the bill - if it isn't for espresso then the Wilfa is hard to beat, in my view.


----------



## kangxi (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks MildredM. It looks like a beautiful bit of kit and very reasonably priced. I note the maximum input is 250g. How does it cope with 50g loads? Do you know how much waste coffee is retained, and how often the machine has to be cleaned?


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

kangxi said:


> Thanks MildredM. It looks like a beautiful bit of kit and very reasonably priced. I note the maximum input is 250g. How does it cope with 50g loads? Do you know how much waste coffee is retained, and how often the machine has to be cleaned?


I have a Wilfa and found it great. Retention isn't bad and it's easy to clean - top burr lifts out easily. I often single dose with it and haven't noticed any problems with doing that. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I used 60g for a cafetière and it was fine. Probably about 3g retained. As Beth71 says, it's a doddle to clean too - I would do mine after every few days if it was being used regularily.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

another big Wilfa fan, but make sure you get the right one as there are a couple of models and the newer one has a bigger motor

Wilfa Svart Aroma Coffee Grinder


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm selling the Graef 802, its grinding mechanism is basically the same as wilfa's

it has cast aluminium body

you knock the whole thing forward after grinding and retained grinds fall out easily from the chute

the grind size setting is on separate ring, stepped, there is an option to shift the whole setting ring by couple of steps tighter or looser

the hopper can be closed and removed for cleaning

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39180-Graef-CM-802&p=511437#post511437


----------



## kangxi (Oct 31, 2017)

Well, thanks everybody for the inputs. Much food for thought but it looks like the Wilfa Svart Aroma Coffee Grinder is a winner on both price and performance


----------

